# Balken mit Pfeiltasten bewegen



## laptor (13. Mrz 2010)

Hallo ,
ich sitze jetzt schon seit Stunden an einem Problem und komm einfach nicht weiter. Ich will ein Applet haben, auf dem ein Balken ist, den man mit den Pfeiltasten hin und her bewegen kann (x-Achse). Ich bin Anfänger und habe in Google alles durchsucht, habe auch einiges gefunden aber nichts verstanden. Sobald ich z.B die rechte Pfeiltaste drücke soll also meine „xSchlaeger“ Variable erhöht werden. Auf einer Seite bin ich über folgenden Befehl gestolpert, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich ihn umsetzen soll. Ich habe verschiedenes ausprobiert aber nichts hat funktioniert.

 if (key == Event.RIGHT) {

...

}

Kann ich damit was anfangen oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten? Ich hätte gerne die einfachste Lösung die es gibt.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
danke im Voraus





```
import java.awt.*;
import java.util.Scanner;

public class balken extends java.applet.Applet {
	

	public void paint(java.awt.Graphics gc) {
		
		
		int xSchlaeger = 100;
		int ySchlaeger = 250;
		int breiteSchlaeger = 100;
		int hoeheSchlaeger = 25;
		
		

		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		
		gc.setColor(new Color ( 255, 255, 255));
		gc.fillRect( 0, 0, 500, 300);
		gc.setColor(new Color ( 0, 255, 0));
		gc.fillRect( xSchlaeger, ySchlaeger, breiteSchlaeger, hoeheSchlaeger);
			
	}
	

}
```


----------



## Bleistift (13. Mrz 2010)

Clusty Search » java keylistener
mfg Bleistift


----------



## laptor (14. Mrz 2010)

könnte mir jemand ein kleines beispiel zu meinem quelltext geben, würde mir sehr weiter helfen.


----------



## eRaaaa (14. Mrz 2010)

```
public class balken extends java.applet.Applet implements KeyListener {

    int xSchlaeger = 100;
    int ySchlaeger = 250;
    int breiteSchlaeger = 100;
    int hoeheSchlaeger = 25;

    @Override
    public void init() {
	super.init();
	addKeyListener(this);
    }

    public void paint(java.awt.Graphics gc) {
	gc.setColor(new Color(255, 255, 255));
	gc.fillRect(0, 0, 500, 300);
	gc.setColor(new Color(0, 255, 0));
	gc.fillRect(xSchlaeger, ySchlaeger, breiteSchlaeger, hoeheSchlaeger);
    }
    
    @Override
    public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e) {

    }

    @Override
    public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
	if (e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_RIGHT) {
	    xSchlaeger += 10;
	    repaint();
	}
    }
    
    @Override
    public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e) {
    }
}
```


----------

